# Speedport W 724v Zwangtrennung Einstellen?



## Smoke (12. Juli 2013)

Hiii....

Irgendiwe finde ich nirgends wie ich beim Speedport W 724v den Zeitpunkt für die Zwangstrennung (nach 24 Stunden) einstellen kann... 
hat jemand auch den Router?? bzw. einen vom Menü her ähnlich aufgebauten wie der 921v z.B.??


----------



## danomat (13. Juli 2013)

Falls keine einstellungsmöglichkeit vorhanden ist einfach im menü zur gewünschten uhrzeit die cverbindung trennen oder ganz radikal vom strom nehmen


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2013)

Wozu denn? An sich gibt es doch keine Tarife mehr, bei denen das eine Rolle spielt, oder? ^^


----------



## Bennz (13. Juli 2013)

wieso tarife? nervt bestimmt wenn ma ingame is un des ding reconnected.


----------



## Smoke (13. Juli 2013)

es geht um die zwangstrennung.... sonst hätte man ja ne quasi standleitung..  

also hab heute morgen vorm losfahren zur arbeit den stecker schnell gezogen und wieder rein... zu der uhrzeit bin ich normalerweise nie online ^^ mal schaun, ob es dann immer zu der uhrzeit ist... hmmm


----------



## danomat (14. Juli 2013)

Hab ich bei meinem w721v auch so gemacht. Entweder man muss eine manuelle inet verbindung eintragen(nur dann besteht die möglichkeit um eine zeit einzutragen)  oder halt zu der uhrzeit den stecker ziehen. 


Hab so auch meinen dc immer je nach schicht eingestellt. Is nervig. Man spielt cod4 war und auf einmal trennung. Und dann kommst 10min nix mehr aufn server da code verwendet.


----------

